# Inside window moisture - why?? How do I fix it?



## Scott1160 (Jan 14, 2015)

I just got a 2013 Beetle last month. 2.0 turbo model. love it but have an issue with the inside windows having moisture and fog on them after it's parked overnight. I live in Texas so, temps have been in the 50's overnight. Makes no difference if it's been raining or sunny, the windows have moisture and fog inside each morning? What could be causing this? The side windows are all the way up when I park it. There is no sunroof in this car. No wet carpet. Cars has only 9400 miles. Are these beetles so air tight that moisture builds inside And has no way of escaping? So frustrated that every other car has dry windows inside but mine are fogged over and moist? Any help in determining. what may be causing this would be most appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Scott1160 said:


> I just got a 2013 Beetle last month. 2.0 turbo model. love it but have an issue with the inside windows having moisture and fog on them after it's parked overnight. I live in Texas so, temps have been in the 50's overnight. Makes no difference if it's been raining or sunny, the windows have moisture and fog inside each morning? What could be causing this? The side windows are all the way up when I park it. There is no sunroof in this car. No wet carpet. Cars has only 9400 miles. Are these beetles so air tight that moisture builds inside And has no way of escaping? So frustrated that every other car has dry windows inside but mine are fogged over and moist? Any help in determining. what may be causing this would be most appreciated!
> Thanks in advance!


If it's moist on the inside I would think there has to be water somewhere inside the vehicle. Or a door or window isn't sealing quite right. At least that's what comes to mind.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Heater core leak?

Is it just water? Does it smell of antifreeze at all? That will tell you if it's a leak or just condensation.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Have you checked the evaporator drain opening? Little critters love places like that.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Check your spare tire well to see if there's any water there. Also keep your setting to fresh air and not recirculating to keep the vents open.


----------



## Scott1160 (Jan 14, 2015)

No smell, just condensation. Where is the evaporator drain line so I can check it? Haven't ck'd spare tire well but will do that in the morning.


----------



## Scott1160 (Jan 14, 2015)

Checked the spare tire well, all is dry.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Has the recirc button been on? It should normally be off to bring in outside air. Having it ON will close the vents, causing moisture to build up.


----------



## Scott1160 (Jan 14, 2015)

GZB said:


> Has the recirc button been on? It should normally be off to bring in outside air. Having it ON will close the vents, causing moisture to build up.


No, recirc is not on...


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Scott1160 said:


> No, recirc is not on...


Did anything precede the first time it happened? I'd have to imagine there's moisture in the car, but that could come from rain, humidity, or a dead possum (doubt that one). My guess, water got into the car somehow and hasn't had a chance to dry, causing the issue you're dealing with. If you had anti-freeze or a leaking heater core, you should have noticed the smell of anti-freeze in the car...and I've never heard of heater core issues on VW's...my old 1980's Pontiac Firebird on the other hand has been known to leak anti-freeze at the heater core. Until I finally replaced the heater core, i'd find a puddle of anti-freeze on the floor of the passenger side car after hard rains...combo of a leaking core, and a blocked drain plug.


----------



## Scott1160 (Jan 14, 2015)

flynavyj said:


> Did anything precede the first time it happened? I'd have to imagine there's moisture in the car, but that could come from rain, humidity, or a dead possum (doubt that one). My guess, water got into the car somehow and hasn't had a chance to dry, causing the issue you're dealing with. If you had anti-freeze or a leaking heater core, you should have noticed the smell of anti-freeze in the car...and I've never heard of heater core issues on VW's...my old 1980's Pontiac Firebird on the other hand has been known to leak anti-freeze at the heater core. Until I finally replaced the heater core, i'd find a puddle of anti-freeze on the floor of the passenger side car after hard rains...combo of a leaking core, and a blocked drain plug.


It hs done it since I purchased it one month ago. Nothing wet inside, no leaks inside or out, no smells, recirc not on, baffled!😕 Again, it's only got 9400 miles on it...


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Scott1160 said:


> I just got a 2013 Beetle last month. 2.0 turbo model. love it but have an issue with the inside windows having moisture and fog on them after it's parked overnight. I live in Texas so, temps have been in the 50's overnight. Makes no difference if it's been raining or sunny, the windows have moisture and fog inside each morning? What could be causing this? The side windows are all the way up when I park it. There is no sunroof in this car. No wet carpet. Cars has only 9400 miles. Are these beetles so air tight that moisture builds inside And has no way of escaping? So frustrated that every other car has dry windows inside but mine are fogged over and moist? Any help in determining. what may be causing this would be most appreciated!
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to VW. Notorious for inside condensation...I get it too sometimes.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

if able, I'd leave the windows open for a few days and see if it's improved after doing so.


----------

